# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  new pics of deca

## Egghead

Hey all sorry about the poor pics last time. Here are the pics of the deca I got...

----------


## shrpskn

This looks fake...the fours are closed and the font on the D's on Deca and Durabolin look wrong. Septum and crimp appear ok. IMO, good fake. Whats up with the hair?

----------


## Egghead

Hrer is one more angle of these....

----------


## shrpskn

> Hrer is one more angle of these....


Try to get a better pic of the angle on this pic..this one is blurry.

----------


## Egghead

I will post better angle pic later. I noticed the difference in the D's and the 4's... Are all fakes of poor quality??? Not safe to take??? I am contacting my supplier...

----------


## shrpskn

After further inspection your septum also looks too short. I'm pretty sure they are fake. Sorry about your loss bro.

----------


## stu

taste it should numb your tonge , put it on your cock screw for ever

----------


## MichaelCC

"Egghead" - your deca is fake. From the first look, text colour on your label is too light. I think it's not becasue of lightning (flash) on your camera, becasue also text which is not directly illuminated by your flash has the same light-black colour.

----------


## ...medX...

I would say that D letter is the best prove these are fakes

----------


## ...medX...

follow the link and you will see how D letter should look

http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=57524

----------


## Seajackal

Sorry Egghead, but like everyone said your decas are fake bro! I would say that
from the first look at the rubber stoppers that are too short and the grey collor isn't
that dark in the real ones. About the closed #4 and rounded #3s in the batch exp
date area this was commented once by DutchBB that Organons changed the fonts in
that area but not in the registration # in the left end of the label. This decas are
from Serbia, bro, they are really good fake but they don't seel these fakes in boxes
you'll aways get them loose! I won't tell you to twist the crimps cuz this fails in
those fakes cuz these fakes are really well crimped just like the real ones not sloppy
like many fakes around. I'm really sorry for your loss bro, if you could please PM
me about the guy who sold you cuz I want to keep other vets and mods updated
about scammers. Thanks bro!

----------


## bigstylios

the a on the end of Deca is different too. The real one has a little kick to the end of it

----------


## TXJ

What would you normanlly pay for these? The realones of course.

----------


## NYGIANTS21

You got scammed.... that sucks bro...Ihate FU**ing scammers! They are should recieve a sweet a** kickin and then curb stomp them..

UHHHHHH I get so angry by scammers

----------


## Rider

It's so sad that some ppl pay a lot of money and they end up getting cooking oil at best! ****ing scammers...

----------


## littlebigboy

would test numb your tongue to.....

----------


## toolman

> taste it should numb your tonge , put it on your cock screw for ever


this test is useless. anything with ba will numb your tongue a bit. In fact, many scammers put ba in sterile oil to sell as gear. There is no such thing as a valid taste test.

----------


## Abjo24

Don't forget about the "1" on the bottom. In the real deca the "1" has a short tail at the top, and on your fakes it has a longer one. I have a great picture of real deca saved on my computer and if I have any doubt in my mind I just go to that picture and compare the two.

----------


## MichaelCC

"Egghead" - like everyone said, your deca is fake. Here are some pictures of real one, so you can compare it with yours:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55810
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55811
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55812
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55813
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55814
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50413

----------


## Grizzly420

I agree with with everyone else .the grey stopper should be a 1/2 inch. I think they are fake

----------


## BigMan65

they are fake

----------


## Egghead

thanks to all for the great advice... I recieved some Norma as a replacement for these bad deca ... My supplier is trying to make up for this mistake...(that usually does not happen)...Again thanks to all who have the knowledge in these areas...
Egghead

----------


## bedrock

Lets see the Normas

----------


## Seajackal

There you go Bedrock: 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=204602

----------

